# vacation



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

im going on vacation for 10 days on the 18th and by then my fry will be 5-6 weeks old and i am suprised most of my spawn is still alive will they be able to live on just microwoms for 10 days because the lady that will be feeding them wont know how to raise bbs any suggestions i would appreciate


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not sure on that. If you can, explain more for the one who will be in charge of you so that there should be nothing to worry about. Or I know that the petshop will be happy to take it over for you for a while (wiuth a sum of money, of course )
Luck


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If the fry will still eat MW then they will survive. It will slow down the growth and some may not survive. A bigger problem will be with the water quality after 10 days of being feed by someone that doesn't really know what they are doing.


 RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

ok i was thinkin about takin some bbs and putin em in a icecube tray freeze em then put some eggcrate over the top of my tank and let it drip in would this work because that would make it real easy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its possible, but who knows how long the food source will last. Never left a fry tank unattended for any period of time.


----------

